
A Brief History of Random Numbers - tashian
https://medium.com/@tashian/a-brief-history-of-random-numbers-9498737f5b6c#.278un418e
======
tromp
A nice overview of different PRNGs and their properties and performance may be
found at

[http://www.pcg-random.org/](http://www.pcg-random.org/)

------
tedunangst
Collapsing rand() and /dev/random down to the same "good enough for everyday"
category is probably a disservice.

